# Contributo per chi adotta un cane



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2015)

Ha fatto molto discutere ( in positivo ) la proposta dell'assessore di Imola targato 5stelle che ha proposto un contributo economico ( sotto forma di sconto fiscale ) per tutte le famiglie che adotteranno un cane direttamente da un canile . 
Ma hanno fatto molto più discutere le motivazioni che hanno portato la bocciatura da parte dell'attuale maggioranza PD date : *" i cani in esubero si abbattono non si danno dei contributi per farli adottare "* . 
Che ci crediate o no , è tutto vero .. c'è un video su tutti i principali canali di comunicazione con la " diretta " dell intervento del consigliere PD che dice proprio le parole riportate sopra .


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2015)

Senza contare cosa aggiunge dopo che è da EPIC FAIL clamoroso


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ha fatto molto discutere ( in positivo ) la proposta dell'assessore di Imola targato 5stelle che ha proposto un contributo economico ( sotto forma di sconto fiscale ) per tutte le famiglie che adotteranno un cane direttamente da un canile .
> Ma hanno fatto molto più discutere le motivazioni che hanno portato la bocciatura da parte dell'attuale maggioranza PD date : *" i cani in esubero si abbattono non si danno dei contributi per farli adottare "* .
> Che ci crediate o no , è tutto vero .. c'è un video su tutti i principali canali di comunicazione con la " diretta " dell intervento del consigliere PD che dice proprio le parole riportate sopra .



Conosci la mia simpatia per i 5 stelle, sono anche molto impegnato nel volontariato ecologico,
ma questa proposta la trovo veramente sbagliata,
in momenti di crisi come questa eventuali fondi vanno spesi unicamente per salvaguardare gli ecosistemi e la fauna selvatica.
Spero di non passare per un insensibile. 
Il PD come al solito rivela la sua vera natura priva di scrupoli "morali" e ideologie progressiste, ma in questo caso hanno purtroppo ragione, le priorità sono altre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Conosci la mia simpatia per i 5 stelle, sono anche molto impegnato nel volontariato ecologico,
> ma questa proposta la trovo veramente sbagliata,
> in momenti di crisi come questa eventuali fondi vanno spesi unicamente per salvaguardare gli ecosistemi e la fauna selvatica.
> Spero di non passare per un insensibile.
> Il PD come al solito rivela la sua vera natura priva di scrupoli "morali" e ideologie progressiste, ma in questo caso hanno purtroppo ragione, le priorità sono altre.



ma , io invece la trovo una proposta interessante .. alla fine non vengono erogati dei soldi ma semplicemente si ha uno sconto fiscale ... non ho idea di quanto, ma magari si parla di 100 euro .. io la trovo un idea utile e interessante


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Bene forse faciliterà la vendita dei nostri tipo Zaccardo


----------



## Hammer (15 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Bene forse faciliterà la vendita dei nostri tipo Zaccardo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma hanno fatto molto più discutere le motivazioni che hanno portato la bocciatura da parte dell'attuale maggioranza PD date : *" i cani in esubero si abbattono "* .



Diversità di opinioni. Io lo farei per i politici in esubero, e sono tanti.


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2015)

Amo alla follia gli animali cani e gatti in particolare...
Se adotti un cane non lo devi fare per uno sconto fiscale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Luglio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Diversità di opinioni. Io lo farei per i politici in esubero, e sono tanti.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Amo alla follia gli animali cani e gatti in particolare...
> Se adotti un cane non lo devi fare per uno sconto fiscale.



Ovviamente , ma la proposta era per incentivare L adottare da un canile , e mi sembra più che sensata


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente , ma la proposta era per incentivare L adottare da un canile , e mi sembra più che sensata



se fosse per me vieterei la vendita di qualsiasi animale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se fosse per me vieterei la vendita di qualsiasi animale.



Giustissimo, ma sei troppo progredito,
io stesso ne ho avuti tanti: uccelli, pesci, rane, paperi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se fosse per me vieterei la vendita di qualsiasi animale.



Anche per me ...


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Conosci la mia simpatia per i 5 stelle, sono anche molto impegnato nel volontariato ecologico,
> ma questa proposta la trovo veramente sbagliata,
> in momenti di *crisi* come questa eventuali fondi vanno spesi unicamente per salvaguardare gli ecosistemi e la fauna selvatica.
> Spero di non passare per un insensibile.
> Il PD come al solito rivela la sua vera natura priva di scrupoli "morali" e ideologie progressiste, ma in questo caso hanno purtroppo ragione, le priorità sono altre.


La crisi c'è soprattutto perchè i politici guadagnano cifre vergognose. Se avessero uno stipendio umano, in Italia iniziative come queste od altre si avrebbero senza problemi.


----------



## James Watson (16 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il PD come al solito rivela la sua vera natura priva di scrupoli "morali" e ideologie progressiste, ma in questo caso hanno purtroppo ragione, le priorità sono altre.




Ma anche no. Non è che se un assessore del PD dice una coglionata allora per estensione tutti quelli del pd sono così. Perché altrimenti se applichiamo questa regola ne potremmo dire su ogni partito/movimento politico. Qui siamo di fronte ad un caso di ignoranza pura, ignoranza nel senso che l'assessore non sa che l'abbattimento dei cani ormai è vietato per legge da anni (non vorrei sbagliarmi ma mi pare sia così).
Si può essere d'accordo o meno con la proposta del m5s in questo caso (e io lo sono), ma si può tranquillamente ammettere che quell'assessore l'ha decisamente fatta fuori dal vaso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Luglio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma anche no. Non è che se un assessore del PD dice una coglionata allora per estensione tutti quelli del pd sono così. Perché altrimenti se applichiamo questa regola ne potremmo dire su ogni partito/movimento politico. Qui siamo di fronte ad un caso di ignoranza pura, ignoranza nel senso che l'assessore non sa che l'abbattimento dei cani ormai è vietato per legge da anni (non vorrei sbagliarmi ma mi pare sia così).
> Si può essere d'accordo o meno con la proposta del m5s in questo caso (e io lo sono), ma si può tranquillamente ammettere che quell'assessore l'ha decisamente fatta fuori dal vaso.



Onestamente devi ammettere che oggigiorno che non c'è rischio che dal PD scaturisca una battaglia progressista, in nessun campo, non solo quello economico.


----------



## James Watson (16 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Onestamente devi ammettere che oggigiorno che non c'è rischio che dal PD scaturisca una battaglia progressista, in nessun campo, non solo quello economico.



Non sono d'accordo. Nemmeno sulla parte degli scrupoli morali. Ma andremmo decisamente off-topic.


----------



## Gas (16 Luglio 2015)

La gente fa schifo, bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà.
Le campagne come "non abbandonate i vostri cani" trovano terreno sterile, difatti se pensi che lo stai dicendo ad una persona che già pensa di abbandonarlo capisci che si parla con l'interlocutore sbagliato.
Ho il timore che dare bonus per adottare cani possa essere un incentivo a tirar fuori il peggio delle persone (adotto il cane, prendo l'incentivo e poi l'abbandono o lo trascuro). A volte penso che ci vorrebbero campagne di sensibilizzazione per convincere la gente a non adottare cani, se non davvero convinti.
PS Ho un cane


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> La gente fa schifo, bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà.
> Le campagne come "non abbandonate i vostri cani" trovano terreno sterile, difatti se pensi che lo stai dicendo ad una persona che già pensa di abbandonarlo capisci che si parla con l'interlocutore sbagliato.
> Ho il timore che dare bonus per adottare cani possa essere un incentivo a tirar fuori il peggio delle persone (adotto il cane, prendo l'incentivo e poi l'abbandono o lo trascuro). A volte penso che ci vorrebbero campagne di sensibilizzazione per convincere la gente a non adottare cani, se non davvero convinti.
> PS Ho un cane



Ma no Gas hai fatto una confusione incredibile ..


----------



## Jaqen (16 Luglio 2015)

Non male, anzi, sono d'accordo. Ovviamente quelli che provengono da un canile.. non se l'amico dell'amico te lo regala, là son chezzi tua.

Comunque attenzione, non è in riferimento a questa proposta ma in generale...attenzione a trattare gli animali come uomini e gli uomini come animali.


----------



## Danielsan (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ha fatto molto discutere ( in positivo ) la proposta dell'assessore di Imola targato 5stelle che ha proposto un contributo economico ( sotto forma di sconto fiscale ) per tutte le famiglie che adotteranno un cane direttamente da un canile .
> Ma hanno fatto molto più discutere le motivazioni che hanno portato la bocciatura da parte dell'attuale maggioranza PD date : *" i cani in esubero si abbattono non si danno dei contributi per farli adottare "* .
> Che ci crediate o no , è tutto vero .. c'è un video su tutti i principali canali di comunicazione con la " diretta " dell intervento del consigliere PD che dice proprio le parole riportate sopra .



Idea intelligente in un paese che per certi aspetti è indietro anni luce da altre nazioni, penso che l'aspetto morale e di responsabilità passi anche da queste proposte.

C'è gente che vive facendo ingravidare cani di razza per poi rivenderli. In provincia di Modena dove abito abbiamo fatto una battaglia contro Green Hill , praticamente un lager dove venivano tenuti dei cuccioli di Beagle, in condizioni mostruose in gabbie e rivenduti per 800/900 mila euro l'uno.. e si parlava di circa 2700 cani.. non se ne è parlato molto a livello nazionale ma a livello comunale è stato veramente un caso che ha fatto molto rumore. Dopo questo caso si vietò l'allevamento di cani destinati alla sperimentazione in vivo, ma comunque come sempre in Italia le cose nonostante le leggi non sono cambiate piu di tanto.

Se la gente smettesse di finanziare questi delinquenti sarebbe già un passo avanti.


----------



## Marilson (31 Luglio 2015)

d'accordissimo col consigliere PD.


----------



## Marilson (31 Luglio 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Idea intelligente in un paese che per certi aspetti è indietro anni luce da altre nazioni, penso che l'aspetto morale e di responsabilità passi anche da queste proposte.
> 
> C'è gente che vive facendo ingravidare cani di razza per poi rivenderli. In provincia di Modena dove abito abbiamo fatto una battaglia contro Green Hill , praticamente un lager dove venivano tenuti dei cuccioli di Beagle, in condizioni mostruose in gabbie e rivenduti per 800/900 mila euro l'uno.. e si parlava di circa 2700 cani.. non se ne è parlato molto a livello nazionale ma a livello comunale è stato veramente un caso che ha fatto molto rumore. Dopo questo caso si vietò l'allevamento di cani destinati alla sperimentazione in vivo, ma comunque come sempre in Italia le cose nonostante le leggi non sono cambiate piu di tanto.
> 
> Se la gente smettesse di finanziare questi delinquenti sarebbe già un passo avanti.



Questioni di punti di vista, i delinquenti per me sono quelli che sono entrati in una proprieta' privata, e rubato beni di proprieta' di Greenhill. Comunque, e mi spiace alquanto per chi rifiuta la scienza e il progresso, i cani e i beagle in particolare sono modelli molto accurati del sistema cardiocircolatorio. Molti farmaci che prendono i nostri parenti, nonni e zii, sono stati testati su cani. Quindi a un certo momento, fate la vostra scelta. Salvate un cane o salvate un parente da ischemia cerebrale o infarto miocardico acuto. Per coerenza, se vi sta a cuore la sorte di questi cani, non prendete mai dei farmaci. Siate coerenti fino in fondo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Luglio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Questioni di punti di vista, i delinquenti per me sono quelli che sono entrati in una proprieta' privata, e rubato beni di proprieta' di Greenhill. Comunque, e mi spiace alquanto per chi rifiuta la scienza e il progresso, i cani e i beagle in particolare sono modelli molto accurati del sistema cardiocircolatorio. Molti farmaci che prendono i nostri parenti, nonni e zii, sono stati testati su cani. Quindi a un certo momento, fate la vostra scelta. Salvate un cane o salvate un parente da ischemia cerebrale o infarto miocardico acuto. Per coerenza, se vi sta a cuore la sorte di questi cani, non prendete mai dei farmaci. Siate coerenti fino in fondo



Non capisco se è malafede o ingenuità, spesso sento giustificare pratiche indecenti prendendo pretesti assolutamente fuorvianti,
nessuno discute la vivisezione e la sperimentazione sugli animali per testare medicinali indispensabili,
ma la verità è che il 90% viene utilizzata per scopi inutili come ricerca insensata o sperimentazione di prodotti cosmetici ecc.

Lo stesso discorso lo si potrebbe fare per l'inquinamento ambientale che a volte viene tollerato per sostenere aziende che forniscono pochissima occupazione, magari per periodi limitati e in compenso arrecano danni quasi irreversibili con costi enormi per la collettività sia per la salute sia per e il ripristino ambientale (quando è possibile).


----------



## Danielsan (31 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non capisco se è malafede o ingenuità, spesso sento giustificare pratiche indecenti prendendo pretesti assolutamente fuorvianti,
> nessuno discute la vivisezione e la sperimentazione sugli animali per testare medicinali indispensabili,
> ma la verità è che il 90% viene utilizzata per scopi inutili come ricerca insensata o sperimentazione di prodotti cosmetici ecc.
> 
> Lo stesso discorso lo si potrebbe fare per l'inquinamento ambientale che a volte viene tollerato per sostenere aziende che forniscono pochissima occupazione, magari per periodi limitati e in compenso arrecano danni quasi irreversibili con costi enormi per la collettività sia per la salute sia per e il ripristino ambientale (quando è possibile).



Amen.


----------



## Danielsan (31 Luglio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> d'accordissimo col consigliere PD.



Una volta un signore di nome Ghandi disse: “La civiltà di un popolo si misura dal modo in cui tratta gli animali”
E aveva ragione.


----------



## Doctore (31 Luglio 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Una volta un signore di nome Ghandi disse: “La civiltà di un popolo si misura dal modo in cui tratta gli animali”
> E aveva ragione.



preferisco questa civiltà che l inferno di 100 anni fa...prima non esisteva umanità a parte rare eccezioni.
Che l attuale civiltà vada migliorata non vi è alcun dubbio.


----------



## Marilson (31 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non capisco se è malafede o ingenuità, spesso sento giustificare pratiche indecenti prendendo pretesti assolutamente fuorvianti,
> nessuno discute la vivisezione e la sperimentazione sugli animali per testare medicinali indispensabili,
> ma la verità è che il 90% viene utilizzata per scopi inutili come ricerca insensata o sperimentazione di prodotti cosmetici ecc.
> 
> Lo stesso discorso lo si potrebbe fare per l'inquinamento ambientale che a volte viene tollerato per sostenere aziende che forniscono pochissima occupazione, magari per periodi limitati e in compenso arrecano danni quasi irreversibili con costi enormi per la collettività sia per la salute sia per e il ripristino ambientale (quando è possibile).



la mia è malafede? io ho quasi 10 anni di studio all'università tra lauree e master specialistico, due anni di esperienza nella ricerca biomedica e pubblicazioni su riviste internazionali. Tu? Il tuo 90% da dove viene fuori? Hai dati alla mano da condividere con noi? stai dicendo che 9 studi su 10 in Italia che coinvolgono modelli animali sono spazzatura. Hai dati a supporto o è solo diffamazione? Secondo, la vivisezione non esiste. Non si pratica più in italia. Informati. Ma il problema piu' grande oggi e' internet, chi non ha o non vuole accesso alla cultura arriva addirittura in parlamento e propone disegni di legge che demoliscono la scienza. Io da gente con la terza media o con una laurea in filosofia non ho niente da imparare, ma solo tanto e profondo disprezzo. Internet ci ha riportato nel medievo purtroppo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Agosto 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la mia è malafede? io ho quasi 10 anni di studio all'università tra lauree e master specialistico, due anni di esperienza nella ricerca biomedica e pubblicazioni su riviste internazionali. Tu? Il tuo 90% da dove viene fuori? Hai dati alla mano da condividere con noi? stai dicendo che 9 studi su 10 in Italia che coinvolgono modelli animali sono spazzatura. Hai dati a supporto o è solo diffamazione? Secondo, la vivisezione non esiste. Non si pratica più in italia. Informati. Ma il problema piu' grande oggi e' internet, chi non ha o non vuole accesso alla cultura arriva addirittura in parlamento e propone disegni di legge che demoliscono la scienza. Io da gente con la terza media o con una laurea in filosofia non ho niente da imparare, ma solo tanto e profondo disprezzo. Internet ci ha riportato nel medievo purtroppo.



Innanzi tutto complimenti sinceri per il tuo invidiabile curriculum scolastico, anche se, visto il tuo grado di cultura, mi sarei aspettato una risposta meno piccata e magari più articolata o ironica 

La vivisezione in Italia non esiste più? benissimo, ricordo ancora negli anni 80 e 90 pseudo ricercatori affermare che non se ne poteva fare a meno, evidentemente non è così.

La percentuale reale di sperimentazione inutile sugli animali ammetto che non la conosco, come affermi non sarà del 90%, sai dirmelo tu a quanto ammonta?

Comunque il mio ragionamento era più articolato, spesso (anche se ovviamente non sempre) in molti campi si inganna la gente, adducendo finalità nobili, che in realtà nascondono motivazioni speculative,
Penso all'edilizia, al nucleare, al farmaceutico ecc. 

In ultima analisi,la sperimentazione sugli animali è in ogni caso eticamente scorretta, poi ovviamente, se serve per salvare esseri umani, ci stà anche un bel chi se ne frega


----------



## Marilson (1 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Innanzi tutto complimenti sinceri per il tuo invidiabile curriculum scolastico, anche se, visto il tuo grado di cultura, mi sarei aspettato una risposta meno piccata e magari più articolata o ironica
> 
> La vivisezione in Italia non esiste più? benissimo, ricordo ancora negli anni 80 e 90 pseudo ricercatori affermare che non se ne poteva fare a meno, evidentemente non è così.
> 
> ...



io rispondo piccato perchè sono esasperato. Non se ne può piu'. Senza fare nomi, nel laboratorio dove lavoravo abbiamo ricevuto minacce da gruppi animalisti e con tanto di scritte "assassini" e robe varie. E' dovuta venire la digos. Ora il lab è controllato da telecamere ed è difficile entrare e uscire anche per gli stessi dipendenti. Non è bello andare a lavorare la mattina sapendo che dietro l'angolo può esserci uno con una spranga pronto a spaccarti la testa.

Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda sulle percentuali. E' facile la risposta, il 100%. Nessuno può garantirti ovviamente che ciascun studio scientifico porta dei risultati (basti pensare a quante centinaia di articoli ci sono su cancro, aids ecc.) ma sicuramente ogni studio è fatto con cognizione di causa. La gente comune non può immaginare l'immane mole di lavoro che c'è dietro, anni e anni passati tra università e laboratori, ogni passo affrontato con metodo e quant'altro.

La tua affermazione sul fatto che la sperimentazione animale è eticamente scorretta in ogni caso, poi, è e rimane una tua considerazione personale. Esistono decine di regolamenti, procedure, linee guida e direttive comunitarie da rispettare quando si parla di etica. Si deve giustificare il numero di animali utilizzato, la cui tracciabiità deve essere garantita. Inoltre tutte le pratiche sono svolte minimizzando lo stress per l'animale. Un soggetto alterato farebbe del resto invalidare la riuscita dell'esperimento.

Gli addetti ai lavori chiedono soltanto rispetto per quello che fanno, e tenete presente che tutte le medicine che prendete, voi o i vostri cari, sono testate su animali.


----------



## alessandro77 (10 Agosto 2015)

da animalista convinto troverei la proposta interessante anche se, come prevedibile, si tratta di una proposta "delicata" e che spacca l'opinione pubblica.. sulle frasi degli esponenti PD, mi astengo perchè potrei diventare offensivo


----------



## alessandro77 (10 Agosto 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io rispondo piccato perchè sono esasperato. Non se ne può piu'. Senza fare nomi, nel laboratorio dove lavoravo abbiamo ricevuto minacce da gruppi animalisti e con tanto di scritte "assassini" e robe varie. E' dovuta venire la digos. Ora il lab è controllato da telecamere ed è difficile entrare e uscire anche per gli stessi dipendenti. Non è bello andare a lavorare la mattina sapendo che dietro l'angolo può esserci uno con una spranga pronto a spaccarti la testa.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda sulle percentuali. E' facile la risposta, il 100%. Nessuno può garantirti ovviamente che ciascun studio scientifico porta dei risultati (basti pensare a quante centinaia di articoli ci sono su cancro, aids ecc.) ma sicuramente ogni studio è fatto con cognizione di causa. La gente comune non può immaginare l'immane mole di lavoro che c'è dietro, anni e anni passati tra università e laboratori, ogni passo affrontato con metodo e quant'altro.
> 
> ...




oddio, a veder certi filmati ed immagini non si direbbe...in ogni caso le principali organizzazioni animaliste parlano ancora oggi di almeno 1 milione di animali soggetti in italia a sperimentazione.. inoltre, molti eminenti studiosi e ricercatori la pensano in maniera molto diversa da te sulla sperimentazione e sulla necessità di testare i prodotti sugli animali.. questioni di opinioni, nessuno ha probabilmente la verità in tasca


----------



## Marilson (10 Agosto 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> oddio, a veder certi filmati ed immagini non si direbbe...in ogni caso le principali organizzazioni animaliste parlano ancora oggi di almeno 1 milione di animali soggetti in italia a sperimentazione.. inoltre, molti eminenti studiosi e ricercatori la pensano in maniera molto diversa da te sulla sperimentazione e sulla necessità di testare i prodotti sugli animali.. questioni di opinioni, nessuno ha probabilmente la verità in tasca



i "certi" filmati sono le solite clip montate ad arte da chi vuol far credere uno scenario diverso da quello reale. Tutti sono liberi di pensare cio che si vuole, ma e' dal parlamento che devono stare alla larga. In ogni caso, bisogna portare rispetto a chi ha studiato. Io non sono contro i metodi alternativi, anzi. Ma purtroppo per molte patologie dobbiamo continuare con gli animali. Potrei entrare nel tecnico ma a quale scopo? ne avresti forse gl strumenti per capire alcune cose? Non credo. Quello che invece credo molto bene e' quando un tuo familiare anziano avra' problemi di salute (e ti auguro con tutto il cuore cent'anni di vita a te a tutti i tuoi famigliari), vi prodigherete come non mai per avere tutti i trattamenti medici del caso, con farmaci rigorosamente sperimentati sugli animali. Se ci fosse coerenza, dovreste andare dai vostri nonni e dirgli "caro nonno, ti lasciamo morire perche' e' giusto cosi', non possiamo far del male a dei poveri topi di campagna". Quando capirete che gli animali non sono persone?


----------



## alessandro77 (10 Agosto 2015)

mah, guarda tutte le volte che si parla di filmati inerenti a sperimentazioni animali, la difesa di alcuni e mi pare anche la tua è quella di filmati montati ad arte.. sarà, peccato che in molti libri di ricercatori, uno in particolare, un'eminenza nel campo della ricerca scientifica, vengano molto bene elencate le "azioni" , io direi torture, ma sono loro stessi a dirlo eh, da pentiti vivisezionisti, che molti filmati testimoniano.. poi, oh, sarà come dici tu che essendo un professionista odierno, neghi la cosa però ho il diritto di aver qualche dubbio, o no? sul fatto che per molte patologie bisogna utilizzare gli animali, anche qui si potrebbe discutere all'infinito, ovviamente non io perchè non ne ho le conoscenze, ma tuoi colleghi avrebbero quantomeno da obiettare.. in ultima, sul fatto dei famigliari e delle medicine.. è un paragone, perdonami la franchezza, stupido.. in passato, visto che fai riferimento ai nonni o famigliari anziani, la vivisezione (scusa, chiamiamola sperimentazione animale, differenza solo semantica ma va beh, "semo stare") era praticata perchè si pensava fosse l'unico metodo esistente.. la si dava per scontato e io, ma anche le generazioni future, non abbiamo certo la bacchetta magica per tornare indietro nel tempo e cambiare la storia della scienza.. certo che molti farmaci utilizzati anche dai miei genitori e nonni sono stati testati sugli animali, ma questo vuol dire che bisogna continuare a farlo anche se ci sono metodi alternativi, scoperti nel corso degli ultimi anni, non prima? è come dire continuiamo ad usare il petrolio inquinante per l'auto anche se ci sono fonti alternative di alimentazione e sai perchè? perchè finora ci siamo sempre spostati così ed il petrolio è stato utilissimo.. "no sense".. infine, consentimi un'ultima battuta. io ha paura del pensiero di persone che abbatterebbero i cani in canile e che devono ribadire che gli animali non sono persone.. se poi queste persone fanno anche sperimentazione sugli animali e la difendono pervicacemente, "siamo al completo".. in ogni caso, scusa per l'OT, ci vorrebbe un thread apposito


----------

